# How big is your



## Perry. (Jan 19, 2014)

Hey guys i'm interested to see what size pusher you're using .
mine is only 12'
post pics if you have them!!


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Just got a new Horst 5500 12 foot pusher , Komatsu 250 could handle a wider one but 12 is easier when driving in town.


----------



## DuramaxLML-42 (Jan 8, 2011)

*Cat 924K With Arctic Sectional 16 footer*

Cat 924K With Arctic Sectional 16 footer
Cat 924K With Arctic Sectional 16 footer


----------



## DuramaxLML-42 (Jan 8, 2011)

*2011 Blizzard. Volvo with 16 foot Sectional*

2011 Blizzard at orland square mall. Volvo L90E pushing a 16foot sectional snow pusher. We usually run 19 footers on the L90s but they are too wide to get down the isle ways when the cars park. This machine pushed this snow with no problem at all.


----------



## Diesel Dan (Sep 8, 2012)

12' pusher on Cat 416C 4x4 (about 80 hp) 10' would be a better fit for this unit.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

We have a avalanche 12' behind it right now is a Deere 544k. We have had a old dresser, and a cat it62g also behind it. We rent loaders from a company who buys and re sells them. It's difficult to get used to a loader because it can be gone sooner than you think.


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

10 ft on an old international backhoe 2wd pushes like an animal


----------



## DuramaxLML-42 (Jan 8, 2011)

Cat906H pushing a 15.5foot Arctic Sectional Snow pusher. Yes they push the plow great. Ive got plenty of first hand experience to prove it.


----------



## r.renterprises (May 28, 2013)

12' avalanch on a cat 914g and a 10' ffc on a deere 244j both work great but want another avalanch with steel cutting edge dont care for the rubber ones


----------



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

We are running a 12' on the 89 IT12, a 14' on the 95 924F, and a 16' on the 95 928F. The little loader only has a backhoe pusher on it so it doesn't get bogged down to much. I have a picture of all three just wont load.


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Love the pics of the pushers. Keep them coming!


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Heres my 410.. only a 10footer but the price was right and it was virtually brand new...


----------



## twincityerosion (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice setup! I can't decide on a arctic or a kage for the loader though.


----------



## Perry. (Jan 19, 2014)

12' on this one


----------



## shaunnshelly (Sep 26, 2005)

16' here. Largest pusher we have is 18' all Pro-Tech


----------



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

Cant beat a Pro-Tech!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

TKLAWN;1732941 said:


> Love the pics of the pushers. Keep them coming!


How about a video.....

http://m.youtube.com/index?&desktop_uri=%2F

Have more on my channel


----------



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

Finally got it to load IT12 with 12', 924 with 14' and 928 with a 16'


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

First time in 3 years owning sectionals that I ran one today. After seeing first hand what these things do, you would have to be crazy to say a fixed box plow is better than these. Sorry, just not true.


----------



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

I have never ran a sectional or seen one work so cant really say that one is better then the other. My theory behind it is more moving parts equals more problems. But would really like to try it to see what they are all about!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

dirtyscag;1737765 said:


> I have never ran a sectional or seen one work so cant really say that one is better then the other. My theory behind it is more moving parts equals more problems. But would really like to try it to see what they are all about!


here ya go






or


----------



## DuramaxLML-42 (Jan 8, 2011)

1olddogtwo;1736868 said:


> How about a video.....
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/index?&desktop_uri=/
> 
> Have more on my channel





dirtyscag;1737765 said:


> I have never ran a sectional or seen one work so cant really say that one is better then the other. My theory behind it is more moving parts equals more problems. But would really like to try it to see what they are all about!


The more moving parts the better=less damage when you hit a serious obstacle. Ive been running them for almost 9 years now and they are the only plow ill ever use. Olddog knows whats up. Imagine plowing a parking lot, 6 inches of snow, at 20+ miles an hour because the machine is pushing the blade and snow only. Not the weight of the machine resting on the conventional box plow. I dont suggest plowing a lot that fast but if you're in a huge empty parking lot its pretty safe if you've got the operating experience. Ive gotten a Volvo L90C up to 25mph while scraping 4 inches using a 16ft sectional. Old dog can attest to that as well. 
[Please follow all manufactures usage guidelines, just because i can do it doesn't mean you can too. Thank you]


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

11' we use at work push with a jcb


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

have a 16'er on a komatsu wa320.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

10"



lol :laughing:


----------



## DuramaxLML-42 (Jan 8, 2011)

IC-Smoke;1748205 said:


> 10"
> 
> 
> 
> lol :laughing:


That paint job is amazing! The welds on the plow look bullet proof! LOL Looks like new


----------

